# Poisonous plants



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

What kind of plants should I keep my goats from eating?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Oregon


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Fiasco farm has a list on their site. If you have something you can't identify call the ag department in your area. I had two things I couldn't figure out what they were, the guy came out told me what they were and that they were not toxic. I'm in WA on the OR border.


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, thank you


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Rhodies, Madrona, horsetail, Bracken Fern, wilted Cherry leaves, and wilted Maple leaves. Pretty much it here.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Any pitted fruits are bad, and their leaves are okay but not when wilted. So it's safer to just not have any around


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it just the wild/choke cherry leaves that are poisonous or are the fruit cherry tree leaves poisonous too?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's all pit fruits. It's not like it sounds though. Leaves that fall naturally off the trees are fine and so are the leaves still on the trees. It's only the ones wilting on a broken branch that can be poisonous. So as long as you pick up and/or trim broken branches after a windstorm, there will never be a problem.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Rhodies, Madrona, horsetail, Bracken Fern, wilted Cherry leaves, and wilted Maple leaves. Pretty much it here.


Wilted maple leaves? Really?? We have maples all over our property and my goats hone in on them.. On the tree, off the tree and cut branches. They've never gotten sick?! Maybe I'm not understanding this 'wilted' term.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Only Red Maple and again only the leaves that are wilting a broken branch. Fresh is fine so is dry. It's just that short little stage inbetween.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have a huge maple tree in my upper goat pasture and I pull down branches and let the goats attack it. Not a red maple though I guess. I have a huge, what I think is, wild cheery tree right next to it. It paranoid's the heck out of me. I'm sure my goats occasionally eat the leaves that fall off it in fall. Last year I had a bumper crop buttercup. Those are supposed to be bad. My goats grazed on them like everything else. I had one baby that had chronic weird problems and I finally lost him. I always wondered if it was the buttercup. About two weeks ago Rose got loose and ran straight to the rhododendron bush and started eating. I caught her pretty quick, but I bet she swallowed some. I had the charcoal ready, but she never acted like it bothered her. I really should just rip those rhodies out.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The leaves that fall off your cherry tree won't hurt. When a branch breaks off there's like a 4 hour period that they contain Strichnine. Fresh maple is fine. The buttercup is easy, they start peeing red urine when they get too much, have a bunch of that myself. They claim Red Elderberry is bad too but, my boys will bend those suckers over and eat the entire tree. They love 'em.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> The leaves that fall off your cherry tree won't hurt. When a branch breaks off there's like a 4 hour period that they contain Strichnine.


Noted. Thanks.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

goathiker said:


> The leaves that fall off your cherry tree won't hurt. When a branch breaks off there's like a 4 hour period that they contain Strichnine. Fresh maple is fine. The buttercup is easy, they start peeing red urine when they get too much, have a bunch of that myself. They claim Red Elderberry is bad too but, my boys will bend those suckers over and eat the entire tree. They love 'em.


I just wanted to tell you Goathiker that you really are an amazing source of info when it comes to all things "agricultural" :thankU:


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the info! I really appreciate the input


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Goat hiker, is what you said about those leaves the same for peach? We have two peach trees we cut down but they keep sprouting back. >_>


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It should be the same for all Prunus species, Alyssa. Peaches don't grow well here so, I don't have personal experience with them. Plums are in that family too.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

How about English walnut black walnut and pecan leaves/nut husk?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm starting to think I shouldn't worry about the small regrowth much then. 
Also white cedar?? I have heaps here and can't find anything saying they're bad but you never know :shrug:


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

From my experience a goat can eat a lot of the stuff claimed to be bad for them. It's really in how much they eat and like most have said about the wilted stage. I have a lot of oak, walnut, maple including red, fruit trees, rhodies, gardenias, azaleas, laurel, - basically everything they are not supposed to have. The eat it all with the exception of the azaleas and rhodies- they have eaten some but seem to stay away from them on their own - like they know they shouldn't eat it. 
I always have charcoal on hand just in case and I prune the shrubs near the fence lines to keep them away from it, but they still get some now and then. But I've never had an issue or had to use the charcoal.


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the input! I will try to remember it all


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

White Cedar is fine. It's good for them and has a lot of trace minerals.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

goathiker said:


> White Cedar is fine. It's good for them and has a lot of trace minerals.


Excellent! You are a great resource goathiker :thumbup:


----------

